# Kline vs. Witsius



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 8, 2011)

Of these two which do you prefer to learn CT from and why?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 8, 2011)

Bavinck.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 8, 2011)

Rutherford


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 8, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Bavinck.



That was yesterday's question.


----------



## jwright82 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am not a big fan of Kline but I have no idea who Witsius is but I would probably rather learn from him.


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 9, 2011)

Kline has many helpful insights, but let's be honest here, he shouldn't be anyone's _introduction_ to the subject! I'd still read Kline, but only after reading other Reformed writers.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 9, 2011)

jwright82 said:


> I am not a big fan of Kline but I have no idea who Witsius is but I would probably rather learn from him.



Amazon.com: The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man: Comprehending a Complete Body of Divinity (9780875528700): Herman Witsius: Books

Just in case you are wondering.

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




Hamalas said:


> he shouldn't be anyone's introduction to the subject!



Why?


----------



## jwright82 (Nov 9, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Amazon.com: The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man: Comprehending a Complete Body of Divinity (9780875528700): Herman Witsius: Books
> 
> Just in case you are wondering.



I was and thank you.


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 9, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> jwright82 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a big fan of Kline but I have no idea who Witsius is but I would probably rather learn from him.
> ...



Two reasons come to mind:

1) He is not as easy to read or understand as some other writers (such as Robertson, Horton, the Westminster Standards, etc...)
2) Regardless of one's views, we can all agree that Kline is fairly controversial, and is therefore, probably not the best place to start.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 9, 2011)

Kline has all these ideas about Hittite Suzerainty Treaties, etc, and has the complex idea of the Republication of the Covenant of Works in Moses, which is not even clearly defined or decided upon, in "The Law is not of Faith" (P and R), a book which defends the doctrine/doctrines.

Better to start with something that depends more on the Bible and pays less attention to suzerainty and kingship treaties.

There is time enough to learn about that later and tweak your Covenant Theology in a Klinean direction if you are persuaded.


----------

